# 2012 Cruze randomly shuts off?



## cbyrd94 (Nov 7, 2013)

Not a troll 

I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze LS 6spd manual with approx 13k miles on it. I bought it October of 2012. My problem is, it keeps shutting off on me while I'm driving! I've had this happen multiple times, including once today. (Which is why I'm here.)

When it shuts off, it seems as if the engine is the only thing that turns off. My headlights, dashlights, and radio all stay on. My blower motor does stop with the engine. Other than that, there is no real indication that the engine shut off. 
When it first happened, I went to the dealership and they told me it was because my keys were too heavy, but now all I have on my keychain is the Cruze key and my house key. So I wouldn't think it would be due to the weight of my keys this time? It also doesn't throw off any computer codes, so it's one of those "you had to be there to witness it" moments. It happened today as I was pulling into my parents driveway, and my power steering went out as well. It was very difficult to turn almost 90 degrees into their driveway. My mother was with me and witness this happening. So I know I'm not crazy 

Does anyone know of any recalls or anything that would cause this to happen? Any input is greatly appreciated! I would love to solve this soon - I have a child on the way and I don't want this happening with the baby in the backseat!

Thank you so much!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

WEIGHT OF YOUR KEYS?

What do you have bricks incase you need it? First time i ever heard of that... They can hook it up to the computer and see if it is throwing any codes, or maybe when it happens, call road side assistance and have it towed there... So they can witness it.

Is there any noise? Any smell? Does it happen after a certain amount of time driving? Does it start back up normal?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Quick! Find another dealership!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Faulty fuel pump would be my first guess.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

What happens AFTER is dies? Does it start right up or does it crank for a while before it fires?


----------



## cbyrd94 (Nov 7, 2013)

There are no codes when it does this, the dealership checked that first. :/
No noise, no smell. Nothing! There's no indication that it even shut off; you have to just notice it. I was at a stoplight on Oct 26 when it did it..I didn't even realize that my car shut off until I tried to go, that's when I realized it was shut off.
After it dies, it starts right back up, like there's no problem whatsoever. The starter doesn't lag or anything.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cbyrd94, 

I am sorry to hear you are having this concern. Please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, address, and dealership. I look forward to hearing from you. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## tntfaguy (Feb 25, 2014)

cbyrd94 said:


> There are no codes when it does this, the dealership checked that first. :/
> No noise, no smell. Nothing! There's no indication that it even shut off; you have to just notice it. I was at a stoplight on Oct 26 when it did it..I didn't even realize that my car shut off until I tried to go, that's when I realized it was shut off.
> After it dies, it starts right back up, like there's no problem whatsoever. The starter doesn't lag or anything.


I have had this exact same thing happen on my 2013 LS 1.8 M/T, today was the 3rd time over the last 2 years. I was pulling up to a stop sign and it just shut off. Like you, I had the radio on and didn't even notice it until I attempted to start turning the wheel and let the clutch out. It always fires right back up. Nothing shuts off but the engine. It was morning, about 60 degree's and I was only a few miles from home, little over half a tank of fuel, 28k miles on the car. Interesting thing, is it happend in that exact same spot the first time it ever happened. Every time has been after I coasted up to a stop in neutral. It doesn't run rough or hesitate, it just flat shuts off. I've let it go, but now that it has done it again, I'm going to talk to my dealer. No CEL's are on. 

Also, yesterday while at a stop sign crossing a highway, I took off and it almost died on me. Not because I stalled it with the clutch. I've been driving manuals my whole life (big rigs, trucks, cars, etc) I own two right now. Even as I dumped the clutch back in to keep it from dieing, and revved it up it was hesitating. I finally got it cleared out and moving on. I ran it up good down the road figuring that maybe something had been sucked up in the fuel system. The air temp was 84, had been driving for more than 30 min, no a/c on. I'll post what I hear from my dealer in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You might check and see if your car has been affected by the GM recall on ignition switches. Given the symptoms and the fact that's a known issue, I'd start there.


----------



## tntfaguy (Feb 25, 2014)

It's an issue with the Cruze also? I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I believe our ignition switches are the new design so I don't think this is the issue. Random engine cut offs need to be logged when they occur. Otherwise you're really shooting in the dark trying to trouble shoot this one.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> I believe our ignition switches are the new design so I don't think this is the issue.


It could be. But a clean shutoff with no codes and perfect restart - it would be on my list of suspects. With the engine running, I'd try wigging the key. If anything is dangling from the key, flip it around like it would during a stop, start, turn, etc.

Question for tntfaguy - when you restart, are you able to start without turning the key off? Turning it off reboots the computers, but if the car restarts without doing that, that's a clue.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Although not the same design switch as was recalled doesn't mean the switch isn't compromised in some way.

With that in mind, I would recommend operating the car with NOTHING hanging from the key fob.......keep the rest of your keys and other stuff elseware.
Then, if there still is the random shutoff, at least you can be reasonably certain the switch and cylinder are not the culprits.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I was just commenting on the fact that the Cruze is not involved in the Colbalt and Camaro ignition switch recalls. It could very well be a defective ignition switch - I'm sure there are a few defective ones running around out there.


----------



## tntfaguy (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. 1) Yes, I restart it without ever turning the key off. 2) No, I don't have anything on the key fob. 

Also, it happened again the other day while turning onto another street so I noticed right away because I lost my power steering. I'm getting ready to take it in for service so I'm going to let them keep it for a while. Luckily I was near my house and not a busy intersection turning left with oncoming traffic. This has the potential to be very dangerous.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Ignition switch recall does NOT include the Cruze.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

tntfaguy said:


> Thanks for the replies. 1) Yes, I restart it without ever turning the key off. 2) No, I don't have anything on the key fob.
> 
> Also, it happened again the other day while turning onto another street so I noticed right away because I lost my power steering. I'm getting ready to take it in for service so I'm going to let them keep it for a while. Luckily I was near my house and not a busy intersection turning left with oncoming traffic. This has the potential to be very dangerous.


You now have me wondering if you are experiencing something related to the negative battery cable issue.

Once the car is running, the electric power steering is enabled.....it is not powered off the engine.
If the engine dies, not from a electrical reason like turning the key off, it is my understanding the power steering will still be enabled.

However, if a ground interruption occurs, the BCM interpets that as a 'shutoff' and current to the power steering is cut off.

This grounding problem can be initiated when many higher draw components are running simultaniously....for example:
The A/C is operating with a 3rd position or higher fan speed, the cooling fan is running (A/C on) and a steering input is called for immediatly after a brake pedal release has occured (causing the vacuum assist motor to cycle)
The combination of the compressor draw, the two fan motors running, a steering assist motor and the vacuum motor running are the five highest draw components that could initiate a ground interruption......if the lights were on, the load is obviously even higher.

Given the fact the cable is a well known gremlin, I would make its replacement my first stop.

Rob

And everything has to get back to the battery through one point....the ground cable.


----------



## tntfaguy (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks Rob, I'll mention it to my service manager. I had the windows down (nothing running) and it was during the day, I had just let off the brakes and was turning left. I'll look into that issue more. Is it something I can duplicate by wiggling the ground wire around while it's running in the driveway? So far in my occurrences there does not seem to be any consistent pattern.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Since the power steering is electric, I'd think that would be an indication that the engine didn't die but was turned off by something. 

Is there any pattern as to when it shuts off? If so, then I'd suspect something mechanical like a loose connection. It also makes it easier to reproduce. If it's completely random, then that makes it harder. 

I forgot to ask - do you have anything plugged into the diagnostics port? Like one of those things that give you a auto insurance discount? I'd pull it out. Any other add-ons, like after market alarms or other things?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

tntfaguy said:


> Is it something I can duplicate by wiggling the ground wire around while it's running in the driveway?


It's worth a try.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Hmmmm. Does it die under power or only at idle? I'm beginning to think this might be just a old-fashioned "die at idle" issue.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

tntfaguy said:


> Thanks Rob, I'll mention it to my service manager. I had the windows down (nothing running) and it was during the day, I had just let off the brakes and was turning left. I'll look into that issue more. Is it something I can duplicate by wiggling the ground wire around while it's running in the driveway? So far in my occurrences there does not seem to be any consistent pattern.


Well, I doubt if wiggling will do much of anything.

As G.M. describes it, the crimp where the cable is inserted into the terminal end was.....not a very tightly compressed crimp.
Over time, resistance develops inside the clamp where the cable is poorly secured....this creates a resistance to the current flow path making all manor of electrical components misbehave......one mentioned was the power steering assist loss.

Rob


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm very curious what the cause will be in this. Hope the OP keeps us posted on what the service folks find.


----------



## Vicvipaah (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm having the same problem, earlier today I was turning into my neighborhood and when I was steering it's like I lost control of the wheel. When the radio would shut off I didn't think much of it but now that the steering is a problem it raises concerns as I can be driving on the freeway and something can happen. I had received a letter in the mail about some recall (totally unrelated) which I already took it in for that issue but this steering wheel/ radio shut off has happened before the recall and after what the heck is going on


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Vicvipaah said:


> I'm having the same problem, earlier today I was turning into my neighborhood and when I was steering it's like I lost control of the wheel. When the radio would shut off I didn't think much of it but now that the steering is a problem it raises concerns as I can be driving on the freeway and something can happen. I had received a letter in the mail about some recall (totally unrelated) which I already took it in for that issue but this steering wheel/ radio shut off has happened before the recall and after what the heck is going on


Hello Vicvipaah, 

We apologize for this, and would be happy to look into this further for you! Please send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. We look forward to hearing from you! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Did anybody find a solution/cause to this? Sebastian started doing this couple days ago. It happened twice. Once when I put the car in reverse and shortly after putting in park. Sebastian has just been full of it these last couple months :sad010:


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

iedgar10 said:


> It happened twice. Once when I put the car in reverse and shortly after putting in park. Sebastian has just been full of it these last couple months :sad010:


Based on that, I'd look at something transmission related. Perhaps the transmission is engaged when it's not supposed to be or something lying to the ECM so it mis-sets the idle.


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

These cars have attitudes, try calling it something other than Sabastian. I would shut off too...


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Since I have just found high contact resistance in my underhood in that fuse box, ignition relay, got a bug now that is may also be your problem.

Just posted my finding under the General Discussion, kind of an old guy. Back around in the mid 60's worked with Bell Labs on the development of touch ton telephones. We just had discrete transistor and used LC oscillators for the audio tons. Back then telephone exchanges were loaded with stepping switches and point contact relays, we full time crews working 24/7 to keep those contacts clean.

Solid state replaced all this stuff, in the early 70's an single integrated circuit replaces that relatively large PCB. Telephone company saved millions, but yet were charging around 8 bucks extra a month if you wanted touch ton. Took practically over a decade to make touch ton standard. Old system worked on 50 VDC with plenty of contact arcing, so had to be cleaned frequently.

Cruze ain't got a real ignition switch, just fires commands to the ECU that in turn energizes that ignition relay with also arcing contacts. Could have used a power MOSFET instead that can switch zillions of times without this problem. Ha, if I still was working, this is what we would have. 

Coil is random wound, dissipates 2.64 watts that translates into thermal cycling, not varnish impregnated that would wear off that super thin enamel. 

Beryllium spring for a super cheap armature, and silver alloy contacts, or in brief a very cheap low quality relay. Made in China. Never looked at this when I first purchased our Cruze, but told myself, you are in for problems.

Suppose I could have run further test to measure the contact current, just used a lab type 12 V supply to energize the relay and ran a constant current of 10 amps through it. Sure its more than this, but measured the voltage drop across the contacts. If you have just 0.1 ohms of contact resistance, those tiny contacts will dissipate 10 watts of power. So once this starts, the contacts will burn up in a hurry.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

NickD said:


> Since I have just found high contact resistance in my underhood in that fuse box, ignition relay, got a bug now that is may also be your problem.


I was thinking the same thing. Random problems are a royal pain to troubleshoot - and this is $10 easy/no tools/barely-get-your-hands-dirty part to swap. It's worth a shot.


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Based on that, I'd look at something transmission related. Perhaps the transmission is engaged when it's not supposed to be or something lying to the ECM so it mis-sets the idle.



Since then, I got a *p0171*, twice. It stayed on for a day and the next morning it was off. Then yesterday morning, it came back on and it has stayed on. I already got my valve cover replaced but I've noticed that on some stops I get a pretty rough idle and rpms drop to 400-500. If i let go of the break it'll go back to normal. I already got my valve cover replaced around 10k miles ago. I'm taking it to the dealership Monday morning to see what's going on. I'll mention the shut downs and see if they're related. 

As for the transmission, I've read through some of the old threads about people feeling jerks when stopped and that major transmission work is required to replace a part inside. I'm hoping it's nothing like that...I don't really trust any of the techs at any of the dealerships close to me to do major transmission work.




ChevyGuy said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Random problems are a royal pain to troubleshoot - and this is $10 easy/no tools/barely-get-your-hands-dirty part to swap. It's worth a shot.


You guys may be on to something... As I try to recall, I've had a few problems since I replaced my battery. The most concerning being the shutoffs.


----------



## Pmerc23 (May 4, 2017)

Did anyone figure this out? It has happened on my 2015 Cruze 5 times. When the car died on all 5 times was I'm on a stop or about to stop fully pressed on the clutch and the engine dies without any indication or sound they it died. I only knew it died when I tried to hit the gas and it doesn't do anything. No boggling or juttering movement when it died either. Hope someone found a fix on this


----------



## HectorC (Jan 14, 2019)

Hello Everyone, 

Has anyone pinpoint the problem with this? In the past 3 months, my 2012 Cruze 1.4l LT, with 50,500 miles on it has died suddenly at a stop. No warning lights whatsoever, nothing to indicate it has died, it just dies and starts right up with no problems whatsoever. Any advise is greatly appreciated. THank you


----------



## Kpink3483 (Sep 18, 2020)

cbyrd94 said:


> Not a troll
> 
> I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze LS 6spd manual with approx 13k miles on it. I bought it October of 2012. My problem is, it keeps shutting off on me while I'm driving! I've had this happen multiple times, including once today. (Which is why I'm here.)
> 
> ...


I had this same issue I just had my car for 1 yrs and financing it and it's a 2013 Chevy cruze. I was told I would have to pay 400.00 to have it diagnosed by chevy I cant afford that and stuck. Did you happen to find out what the issue was? I thought maybe electrical since it doesnt stall just turns off the engine?


----------



## Ronnie02 (Oct 5, 2020)

Kpink3483 said:


> I had this same issue I just had my car for 1 yrs and financing it and it's a 2013 Chevy cruze. I was told I would have to pay 400.00 to have it diagnosed by chevy I cant afford that and stuck. Did you happen to find out what the issue was? I thought maybe electrical since it doesnt stall just turns off the engine?
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Ronnie02 (Oct 5, 2020)

Any luck I’ve got the same issue


----------



## Kpink3483 (Sep 18, 2020)

Ronnie02 said:


> Any luck I’ve got the same issue


It ended up being the red positive cable that attaches to the battery and the firewall.


----------

